# Damn chicago weather!



## ashley (Oct 12, 2009)

I was caught travelin' in Denver in late August. And I was sent back to Chicago. It's so cold, and as the last travelers hop out today, I wish I could run up behind them with a full pack. I JUST NEED TO TURN 18! Summer won't come soon enough. Fuck midwest winters. All I have on my mind this year is hitting up the East coast the day I graduate. OH AND IM PRETTY SUR EI HAVE SWINE FLU  

- ashley

ps. yah im fucking whining hah.


----------



## ashley (Oct 12, 2009)

I went pee in an alley, Denver cops don't have much to do.


----------



## ashley (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh and they, didn't take my fake persona like the rest of the cops I met.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's my swine flu journey. Just got over the shit (H1N1)

H1N1---Swine Flu


----------



## ashley (Oct 14, 2009)

Ew, yeah some kid i knew got it. sucks. sorry


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bummer Ashley. 

I took off at 16 (stole mom's car), got busted and dragged back.

I took off at 17 (my car), blew engine in IL, picked up by cops and dragged back.

Hit 18 9 months later and never went back.


----------

